# Random mantis deaths



## benmoore (Jan 30, 2007)

Why is there almost innevitably going to be at least 1 dead nymph every time you order heh.

I recieved some this morning... were awesome - were running around like nuts  little chinese nymphs.

And this afternoon I come home and one has problems getting up sides of tank and keeps falling off and landing on back... now its limply holding itself up against the side of the cup.

Ive already accepted this little guy is going to die in the next day or so... if not overnight.

But what is the cause for these random deaths? :s


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2007)

That question has been asked many times. Sometimes they die for reasons we cannot pinpoint. This happens to nymphs often.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 30, 2007)

What instar were they ? If they are 1st instar nymphs then this is to be expected, it is normal.

Just try not to move them about the remainder about more than is necessary


----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe it's grip just sucks. I have a C humeralis male that would wake me up at least 3 times in the middle of the night by falling down from the top of the insect cup and make craploads of noise by flailing it's legs around. I even comtemplated killing the frickin' thing, but just decided to let it free roam on the curtains.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2007)

> I even comtemplated killing the frickin' thing, but just decided to let it free roam on the curtains.


Does it stay on the curtains Alex? Ive often thought about letting one of my bigger girls roam free on a small tree I have in the livingroom, but seeing as we have Cat's it'd have to be my bedroom and I reeealllly dont want to end up squishing her in my sleep if she touches my face!

Maybe Ill just have to try it with one of the new nymphs once they're hatched and at least an L3 or so.


----------



## Alex 1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah it stays pretty much the same spot, though the cold weather probably has something to do with it (it's usually 68-73F in my room). I wouldn't worry about it getting on you, though if you have a cat, the it may not be a good idea. I do have to cage it up for a bit during feeding though.


----------

